
A Net Before the Web, Part 5: The Pony - doppp
http://www.filfre.net/2017/11/a-net-before-the-web-part-5-the-pony/
======
greatquux
I've been following Jimmy's blog for a while now and contributing via Patreon.
It's just a pleasure to read essays that are well-written and thoroughly-
researched. And it helps that the topics are interesting to me as well. :)

